# Suggestion about fastest internet surfing mobile



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

I am using broadband in my home, but I won't be always in home, so I feel that unlimited broadband is waste of money, since I am working in Call center, so I am thinking on disconnecting my Broadband and get a Fastest Internet Browsing mobile and use mobile provided Internet facility through any one of the operator at my city.

Need your valuable suggestion for fastest internet browsing mobile, I need to connect it with my system and browse and also I need to browse it on mobile on the way I travel out.

Plz help me to get a best mobile for Fast Internet Browsing.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Location, location, location. Best wireless is all local. Find local review and maps. The best in one city is often the worst in another. For the next month, ask everyone you meet what they have and if they like it/hate it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Agreed^
Here they are coming out with something.... what is it called. MAN! i cannot remember i single thing i try to. Anyway, they are putting up towers and giving everyone on the eastern shore of maryland free internet. its not 3g or edge, its a different technology. anyway, maybe there is something like that, that has complete coverage where you live.


----------

